# you favorite sweet pickle recipe



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I made a small batch of sweet pickles today. I won't know how they will taste for a couple of weeks or so.
The recipe was quite simple, possibly too simple (we will see)

Recipe:
Equal parts white vinegar and white sugar, mix together in a pan with 2 tablespoons pickling spice. I used 4 cups sugar and vinegar.

Slice cucumbers and sprinkle with pickling salt. Let dukes sit in fridge for an hour.

Rinse cukes, pack into prepared jars, pour in sugar/vinegar solution, clean time, cap jars and process for 15 minutes.


So, please share your favorite sweet pickle recipe.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Noone has a favorite sweet pickle recipe?


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I need a sweet pickle relish recipe, I recently noticed that all pickle relish is made with Monsanto laced corn syrup.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

My favorite of all got lost with my mom's friend after she passed away. Those were the best. I never saw anybody else cut thier ****** the way she did. It was like the cuke was quartered and then chunked. They were not sliced like discs. Maybe there was just something better about them being different.

They tasted similar to what we call icicle pickes, or 7 day pickles.
like:

http://whatscookingamerica.net/cravencosweetpickles.htm

I like the ones that have onion, celery seed and mustard seed too. But my favorite is the above just plain sweet, no frills.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I have seen that recipe before, sounds good, but I haven't tried it yet
Thanks for posting.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

We tweeked the one in Jackie Clay's canning book and think it's pretty yummy.

32 cucumbers
1/2 c pickling salt
5 cups sugar
1 1/2 tsp turmeric
1 tsp celery seed
1 tsp mustard seed
2 Tbl pickling spice
5 c white vinegar

Slice cukes into 1/8 inch rounds, add salt, and cover with ice water and let stand 3 hours, stirring occasionally. Drain.

Combine the rest of the ingredients and pour over the cukes in a large pot. Bring almost to a boil but don't boil. Pack hot into hot, sterilized jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Process in a boiling water bath canner for 10 mins.

We also do a 4 day gherkin that's more of a snack pickle, but these are the best all around pickle for sandwiches and such.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

8 cups water,1 teaspoon salt,1/2 teaspoon lump alum.10 cups cucumbers sliced,3 cups sugar,1 1/2 cups white vinegar,1 tablespoon plus 1 tsp whole mixed pickling spice.4 small onions.mix water salt, alum add cucmbers and let sit 8 hours.drain cucumbers,heat sugar,vinegar,and pickling spices too boiling. stir in cucumbers and onions.heat too boiling,reduce heatsimmer until cumubers are clear.pack in hot jars.seal process 10 minutes.about 3 pints. from Betty Crocker cookbook.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

Mom's Bread & Butter Pickles
4 Qts thin sliced cucumbers (16 cups)
4-6 onions sliced thin
3-4 green peppers seeded and cut in chunks
1/2 cup canning salt
4 cups cider vinegar
4 1/2 cups sugar
2 T mustard seed
1 1/2 T celery seed
1 T turmerick
1 T coarse ground pepper
1 clove garlic per jar
Wash cucumbers, cut off blossom and stem ends, slice as thin as you can. Combine with onions and peppers in large bowl. Sprinkle with the salt and toss. Cover with crushed ice and let sit 3 hours. Overnight is even better. Drain well but don't rinse. Combine remaining ingredients, except for the garlic, in a large pot and heat to dissolve the sugar and combine all spices. Add the veggies and heat until all is hot but don't boil. Put 1 clove in each pint jar, add cucumber & vinegar solution to each jar leaving 1/2 clearance in each jar. Process 10 minutes to seal. When processing, keep the water boiling the whole time or your pickles will be soft.

We love this recipe and the kids take jars of them when they come to visit and are so disappointed when the last jar is gone. (Ha! Don't tell them I have some put back for mom & dad elsewhere!) I tried lots of recipes before landing on this one so I think that's part of the process that is fun. Trying different methods until you hit on something your family loves.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

Packedready said:


> I need a sweet pickle relish recipe, I recently noticed that all pickle relish is made with Monsanto laced corn syrup.


Someone has posted their recipe for zuchinni relish which I alternate with cucumbers for relish too. You might want to check that out. You can't beat homemade relish!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Candace said:


> Mom's Bread & Butter Pickles
> 4 Qts thin sliced cucumbers (16 cups)
> 4-6 onions sliced thin
> 3-4 green peppers seeded and cut in chunks
> ...


I made one really similar today, but no ground pepper, that's a great idea! Wasn't sure when making them if they were going to be good, now I have more hope!


----------

